# bee stings



## Jay T

what is the best procedure for applying a bee sting. A friend of mine would like to try a few bee sting for an ailment he has. What is the best way to apply the bee sting. I would like to give him a few bees what do you suggest for keeping them alive?

Any thoughts

Thanks


----------



## Tenbears

Hold the bee by the thorax and let them do their thing. You can keep them in a cage with food and water.


----------



## Tim KS

Does he want the stings in a particular place.....? Otherwise just have him follow you out to the hive (without protection) and get all he wants.


----------



## Harley Craig

It may help to ice first, we have started doing regular stings as a family so I made an ice stick I soldered a cap on a 3/4 piece of copper about 6 in long and drilled a hole in it then soldered on a cap on the other end. I then filled it through the hole with about a 75/25 mix of rubbing alcohol and water and then plugged the hole with a screw and some 5 min epoxie. Once frozen you hold the cap where you want to get stung for about 30 seconds and you won't even feel it.


----------



## Jay T

Very cool idea this will help if my fried is uncomfortable about getting stung. how many times getting stung will it take for my friend to feel the effect? I know it has something to do with the aliment he is trying to get rid of.

Thanks

Jay T


----------



## Tim KS

I don't know what ailment your friend is suffering from, but it takes about three stings to get relief from part of my arthritis pain. The pain relief lasts about a month for me, but HMMV.


----------



## Bee Bliss

There are different areas besides the direct location to be stung for issues. Other areas include the spine, trigger spots along the nerve meridians, and scars. Many people sting areas of pain or infection, also.

I have recommended ice prior to stings many times. If you have a vacuum sealer, you can put ice cubes in a small pouch made from the special plastic that comes with the sealer, seal (not vacuum seal though) the pouch, let the ice melt (or not) and then refreeze flat. Use and reuse.

Cut the corners of the pouch and make them rounded. Pointed corners are picky.

You ask "how long?" Very difficult to answer based on information given.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

First make sure the friend isn't allergic to beestings. 

Second for the first bee stings use the metallic gauze of a petrol filter (new one) to let the bee sting through. Lay the gauze onto the skin where you want to place the sting, and let the bees through the gauze by lightly tweezing the bee. The gauze prevents the barbed hook of the stinger to hook into the skin. This way the bee is saved and the bee venom is not as strong as a full sting. Keep full stings for the advanced treatment. This sort of stings are called microstings.

Thirdly apply stings to depressions or ditches on the skin surface. You find those spread throughout the surface of the skin. In those depressions the skin is flexible. The following swelling for the bee venom newbee is not as severe as if the sting is supplied to a skin area, where the skin is stretched over a bone or so.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

Since for non-beekeepers it isn't easy to hold a bee, get one of the bee tweezers: http://www.beevenom.com/products.htm#STING


----------



## Santa Caras

BernhardHeuvel said:


> Since for non-beekeepers it isn't easy to hold a bee, get one of the bee tweezers: http://www.beevenom.com/products.htm#STING


I read also that if placed in the fridge (the bottle or glass jar that is containg the bees) for a few mins....the cool will slow down the bee to where they can be handled with tweezers easier. havent tried it but makes sense.


----------

